# Kopfkino - oder: "Warum lachst du?"



## Doofkatze (7. Februar 2011)

Ich bin Cineast. Ich betreibe in meinem grauen Oberstübchen ein Kino, ein so genanntes Kopfkino.

Ich beende dabei nicht einfach nur ungesagtes (ich mag Piet Klocke "der würde ja die Flügel über dem Kopf zusammen-... (es ging um Gott)), sondern ich erweitere das ganze bis ins völlig Abstruse.

Nun bin ich gut in solchen Dingen. Ich fühle mich spontan durch irgendwelche Reaktionen meiner Mitmenschen an Dinge erinnert und schaue in die Ferne wie J.D. (Scrubs) bis ich in meinen Tagträumen versinke.

Auf diese Weise komme ich natürlich irgendwann ins Grinsen. In unpassendsten Angelegenheiten.


Habt ihr auch so eines? Gibts das in 3D? Sind noch einige Besucherplätze frei?


----------



## Stevesteel (7. Februar 2011)

Vor 4h rief ein Kollege an und sagte, daß er gestern seiner Mutter unter die Arme greifen musste.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2011)

Mein Kopfkino ist der herbste Pornoschuppen :3


----------



## Elenenedh (7. Februar 2011)

Hab eher einen Kopfmusiksaal, da konnte ich während total öder Physik-Vorlesungen früher an der Uni immer viel Zeit drinne verbringen ;D


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Februar 2011)

Bild titelt gerade "Die schlimmsten ZEITFRESSER im Job"

Mein erster Gedanke war, wie ich vor Gericht verantworten soll, Kanibale zu sein Oo


----------



## Sikes (7. Februar 2011)

Ich wollte meiner Grossmutter zu ihrem 80. eine schöne Karte kaufen, also nicht zu modern. Ins Auge fiel mir eine grosse 80 auf dem Rücken eines kleinen Engels. Nach dem Lesen folgender Zeile hab ich mich entschlossen sie doch nicht zu nehmen, schlichtweg weil ich kein Bock gehabt hätte meiner Grossmutter zu erklären, weshalb ich so ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht habe während sie es vorliest. ^^

"Zu deinem 80. Geburtstag wünsche ich dir einen wolkenlosen Himmel und....."


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Februar 2011)

So was hab ich nicht. Dafür schlafe ich manchmal mit offenen Augen. In Jura-Vorlesungen stellenweise empfehlenswert.


----------



## Konov (7. Februar 2011)

Glaub sowas hat jeder mal. Der eine mehr, der andere weniger.

Solche "Kopfkinos" hab ich meistens abends im Bett, aber weniger am hellichten Tag - obwohl es auch da mal vorkommt.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Februar 2011)

Mein Kinosaal begleitet mich ständig. Ich bin manchmal sogar beim Autofahren von bekannten Strecken (Nachhauseweg von der Arbeit) so in Gedanken, dass ich mir plötzlich denke "Oh, schon fast zu Hause, kann mich gar nich mehr wirklich an die Fahrt erinnern." Und damit meine ich nicht, dass ich einfach nachdenke, sondern tatsächlich Tagträume habe wie vom TE beschrieben JD bei Scrubs. Nur leg ich meinen Kopf nicht so zur Seite und sehe nach oben


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mir den S***** mit dem Kopfdrehen angewöhnt


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Februar 2011)

Kopfkinos sind ne herrliche Sache. Man hockt im Zug und langweilt sich und plötzlich geht's schon los und man ist mittendrin wie man als Samurai im alten China gegen einen feindlichen Kriegsherren in die Schlacht zieht.

Mein Lieblingsfilm ist aber immer noch der Streifen "Monster Hunter". Ein Splattermovie in dem es darum geht, wie ich Horrorfiguren splatter mäßig fertig mache. 


Spoiler



Meine Lieblingszene ist die, in der Freddie Kruger in meinen Traum eindringt und ich den Spieß umdrehe und er meiner Kontrolle ausgesetzt ist. Bis ich mich dann in "Human Torch" verwandle und ihn beim lebendigen Leib verbrenne...



FSK 18 natürlich, obwohl in der Kinofassung eingie Szenen gecuttet sind.


Gegen sowas kann ein Mediaplyer nur abstinken ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mein Kopfkino ist der herbste Pornoschuppen :3




Hin und wieder, hin und wieder .... 

Ansonsten hab ich´s manchmal sowie Schneemaus. Ich fahr los und will an ein bestimmtes Ziel und bin so in Gedanke, dass ich automatisch den Weg zum Büro fahre und mich dann frage: "Was machst Du hier?!" Ist vielleicht im Straßenverkehr nicht ganz ungefährlich, wenn man so auf Autopilot durch die Gegend fährt .


----------



## shadow24 (7. Februar 2011)

ich sitze in einem gigantischen kofkino...aber wem der kopf gehört,darüber führen viele völker seit jahrtausenden kriege..


----------



## Sin (7. Februar 2011)

Kofkino ist toll, wenn nicht ständig "nachgestreamt" werden müsste.


----------



## Miss Mojo (7. Februar 2011)

ich musste neulich vollkommen unangebracht laut loslachen weil ich mir vorgestellt habe wie mein kollege reagieren würden wenn ich wortlos meine cola in sein gesicht geschüttet hätte. ohne vorherigen zusammenhang. 

verdammt, es bringt mich immer noch zum lachen^^


----------



## BlizzLord (7. Februar 2011)

Zählt ein Mp3 Player im Kopf auch? 

Kann mir ziemlich viele Lieder komplett merken und dann im Kopf anhören.
(also nicht nur den Text sondern auch Melodie, etc. )

Find ich ziemlich praktisch.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Februar 2011)

Jesus brach das Brot und verteilte es unter den Armen


----------



## Luminesce (7. Februar 2011)

So ne Art von Tagträumen hab ich auch, nicht so detailliert und so lang wie z.b. bei J.D., sondern eher kurze "Fantasien" die mich auch oftmals zum lachen bringen (besonders amüsant sind diese Träume wenn ich im vollen Zug sitze und mit allen Mitteln versuche einen Lachanfall zu verkneifen).


----------



## ego1899 (7. Februar 2011)

ja das kennt wohl jeder... 

ich hab das problem das ich mir in den unpassendsten momenten vorstelle, wie verdammt unpassend fatal es wär jetzt loszulachen... diese vorstellung wiederrum find ich dann so lustig das ich dann tatsächlich lachen muss...

hab da schon echt schlimme momente erwischt. bei ner beerdigumg (ganz übel ^^), in der kirche bei der hochzeit meiner schwester, beim sex (auch echt dumm für den partner, erklärt das mal ^^), uni/ schule generell doof, besonders wenn man gebeten wird den saal zu verlassen bis man sich wieder beruhigt hat...


----------



## Firun (7. Februar 2011)

Kopfkino...zu oft zu real XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Februar 2011)

Kopfkino, Kopftheater, Kopfmusical... eigentlich fast ein brutaler dauerzustand...


----------



## Soramac (7. Februar 2011)

Ich muss in der Schule, bzw. im Unterricht mir das lachen immer so verkneifen, das ist manchmal echt eine Herausforderung für mich, wel alle sind so still und man sitzt da so und fängt dann anzudenken und da fallen einem die komischsten Gedanken ein. Bzw heute ist jemand aufgestanden und wollte was wegwerfen , vom Mittagessen, den Müll halt und ist am Stuhl hängen geblieben und wäre fast hingeflogen, wenn man sich das nur Ansatzweise vorstellt wie es ausgehen hätte.. boha da muss ich mich so zusammenreißen.


----------



## Elitist 10 (7. Februar 2011)

Kopfkino? Is bei mir nen Dauerzustand und dann immer 5 Komödien gleichzeitig  - eigendlich recht lustig, hat nur den nachteil das ich die meiste Zeit grinsent durch die gegend laufe wie auf Drogen.

Ist nur manchmal schwer den weg zurück in die Realität zu finden. Der versteckt sich meistens ziemlich gut.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. Februar 2011)

Hi all.
Mein Kopfkino ist meist so gestrickt, dass ich meist Sachen die in der Zukunft liegen auf einmal geschehen
ka wieso ^^ Mindpower.So denke ich an Animes oder Situationsgebundene sachen. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Februar 2011)

Da fällt mir was ein. Wenn andere Leute um mich herum lachen und ich hab nix mitbekommen, denk ich oft an immer die gleiche Szene: Mein Hund, der grad vom Gassigehen kam, putzt sich zuhause bei meinem Bruder den Hintern auf dem Teppich ab und rutscht auf ihm durch den Flur. Sehr zur Freude meines Bruders.


----------



## moehrewinger (8. Februar 2011)

Ich bin letztens über das Internet-"Phänomen" des Spruches "Warum liegt hier eigentlich Stroh rum" gestolpert. Seit den kann ich mir fast keinen Film mehr anschauen, wo irgendwelche Leute einen Raum betreten und einen Dialog anfangen, ohne in schallendes Gelächter auszubrechen. Selbst wenn z.b. der Held im spannenden Finale in letzter Sekunde den Raum betritt um entweder irgendne Bombe zu entschärfen, Fiesling killen, Babe of the Movie befreien etc. erweitere ich die Szene in meinem Kopfkino mit dem Dialog


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Februar 2011)

Ich habe Probleme mit Schweigeminuten...Gerade, wenn es 3 oder mehr sind (z.B. bei 9/11)

Bilder, die man nie vergisst:

"Was würde Präsident Ford jetzt tun?"

Die Kornkreise und das "Attack Here" mit dem riesigen Pfeil auf das Haus (beides Scary Movie 3)

Max Giermann als Stefan Raab im Internet: Kontostand 995876, 997274, 998675, Konto VOLL!!

etc.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Februar 2011)

Ich hab sehr oft Kopfkino, und was auch sehr schön ist, ist Ereignisse 100% bildlich vorzustellen. Als Comics, Als Anime, etc. 
Beispiel: Beim Zocken stell ich mir vor wie die Kills ganz genau aussehen, inklusive der Streifen die es so bei Marvel Comics gibt, "Boom" aufschriften, und einer Bildlichen Vorstellung des Anderen Spielers, wie er in die Tastatur beisst.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich Kopfkino habe, dann können es nur 3 Dinge sein: Frauen, Epische Schlachten oder lustige Situationen die ich schonmal erlebt habe!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Om3yhgUCkYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

oh man da war es wieder ich fühl mich so mies ^^

kein kopfkino aber wieder eine "bloß nicht lachen" situation...

oh man nich mal ausschlafen kann man, mein nachbar muss natürlich grad heute nen krassen asthma anfall haben...

verdammt lustige sache scheinbar wenn die rettungssanitäter noch voll am witze reißen sind und sich über sonstwas lustig machen. mein gott die eine hat die benny hill show melodie als klingelton was die ganze situation noch grotesker machte...  

ich konnt's einfach nich unterdrücken ich hoffe er hat es nich wirklich mitbekommen ^^


----------



## Malfurin2 (15. Februar 2011)

Kopfkino läuft bei mir auch eher so lustig ab, z.B. wenn ich mal wieder lange Strecken fahren muss oder Ähnliches dann geht es los.

@ego1899: Es kommt einem Außenstehenden zwar komisch vor, wenn Sanitäter bei Einsätzen noch Witze reißen, aber wenn man erstmal beim DRK oder ähnlichem ist (bloss nicht DLRG) weiß man, warum wir solche Witze fast immer noch machen.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Februar 2011)

Ich kenne den Fall, das einer Mutter beim Kochen das  Messer runtergefallen ist und das kleine Kind, nunja durchbohrt hat.

Im Krankenhaus erkundigte der Vater sich schließlich und die Ärztin hat nur gesagt: "Also eine Langspielplatte sollten sie ihm nicht mehr kaufen!"


----------



## ego1899 (15. Februar 2011)

hm naja aber im beisein eines patienten der gerade ersthilfstechnisch versorgt wird und vielleicht fast abgekratzt wäre und dem es grad ziemlich dreckig geht...?

find das echt hart irgendwie 

ich reiß doch auch keine witze auf ner beerdigung nur weil schon auf so vielen war und dran gewöhnt bin um mal ein überzogenes beispiel zu nennen ^}


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Februar 2011)

Natürlich sind solche Sprüche im ersten Moment doch recht hart, aber es hilft eben, das zu verarbeiten.

Stell dir vor, der Arzt würde schreiend herbeirennen mit einem OH MEIN GOTT SIE WERDEN STERBEN! und "also wahrscheinlich müssn wir die Hand abnehmen". Da ist es doch besser wenn er sagt "na, wo habn wir denn nich aufgepasst?" und "Schwester, Nadel und Faden!"


----------



## tempörum (15. Februar 2011)

auf einem Lehrgang der FF wurd uns auch mal eine richtig krasse Geschichte erzählt. Notarzt kommt an und stellt fest, dass man dem Patienten nicht mehr helfen kann (ein bisschen verkürzt) und dann sagt er wirklich zu der Frau: "Sie werden lachen, aber ihr Mann ist tot." Dagegen ist der Rest doch wohl harmlos


----------



## Somero (16. März 2011)

Hab auch so meine Probleme mit Schweigeminuten oder gelegentlich in Klausuren wo man ruhig sein müsste.


----------



## Manaori (16. März 2011)

Uweh... Kopfkino. Das ist bei mir ganz extrem ausgeprägt. Hab früher viele Geschichten geschrieben, jetzt eher RPG, und die Charaktere laufen jetzt noch da drin rum und treiben ihre Spielchen, Schlachten,w as weiß ich nicht alles  Ist antürlich sehr schön gegen Langeweile, aber manchmal... Wenn sie sehr Witziges oder sehr Trauriges erleben.. Ich mein, ist schon krass, wenn man gefragt wird, wieso man so traurig aussehe, dabei hat man nur grad einen traurigen Film im Kino xD

Mein Kopfkino so ist ja auch extrem bei Verhörern. Hatte da vor langer Zeit einen Fall ind er Schule... Lehrer kommt rein, nörgelt schon rum, lässt sehen dass er mies gelaunt ist. SItznachbarin meinte zu mir "Der Baumi hat heute aber nen schlechten Tag..." Naja, da ich Österreicherin bin und das schlechter Tag in der Mundart etwas anders klingt, verstand ich sowas wie "Flechtenrock", musste mir das prompt vorstellen und hab mich den rest der Stund enicht mehr eingekriegt. Sehr zur Freude des Lehrers. Da hatte es auch nicht gerade geholfen, dass ich kurz zuvor die Rocky Horror Picture Show gesehen habe und den "Flechtenrock" (der sah aus wie so ein Hula-Hula-Dingens ) im Kopf durch die... hm.. Kleidung von Frank N Furter ersetzt wurde... Das Bild hab ich heute noch im Kopf


----------



## Sabito (16. März 2011)

Ich bin nicht Kopfkino lastig, ist eig auch gut so, so bin ich nicht ganz so anfällig für die Witzig-perversen Bemerkungen meiner Kumpels, ob absichtlich oder unbeabsichtigte Zweideutigkeiten, dafür kann ich sehr gut unausgesprochene Äußerungen nachvolziehen, dass teilweise echt zu witzig ist, aufjedenfall bei den Personen in meiner umgebung.
Achja wenn ich Brain-Afk bin bricht das Kopfkino des öfteren durch, zum Glück habe ich oft genug klare Momente.^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. März 2011)

Ich habe mir das vor ca. 1-2 Jahren abgewöhnt. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass niemand sonst soetwas hat, doch anscheinend stimmt das nicht


----------

